# LOOKINg 4 HORSE 2 SHARE - FELIXSTOWE AREA



## horselover (Jul 30, 2008)

hi, im a 16yr old girl, i have finished school & im looking to share a horse around 15hh(picture of me on a pony) in the *Felixstowe area*,within a 5-10 mins drive. I'm looking 4 a horse to hack & to have some fun with, i dont mind doing yard duties or paying towards its keep.The horse has to be bomb proof, i can ride on weekends or any day when its holidays. I have been riding for 5yrs, but i dont know how to jump but would love to learn! If you're interested you can e-mail thanks.

Laura e-mail : [email protected]


----------

